# Neue Klasse veröffentlicht! - Die Beorninger



## Comp4nyX2 (14. April 2014)

Nun ist die Katze aus dem Sack, und die neue Klasse ist eine Art Hybrid-Klasse der Beorninger.
Das besondere der Beorninger-Klasse ist, wie nach der Vorlage der Bücher, dass sie sich bei genug Wutansammlung in einen Bären verwandeln kann.

Offizielle Quelle: https://twitter.com/lotro
Zum Offiziellen Foren-Post: https://www.lotro.com/forums/showthread.php?546305-A-letter-From-Executive-Producer-Aaron-Campbell-April-2014


----------



## Lethos (14. April 2014)

Ja, ich bin mal gespannt.... aber erst im herbst, das dauert noch.


----------



## Kerindor (2. Juli 2015)

Und jetzt, ein Jahr später, kann ich sagen das der Bär richtig Spaß macht.


----------



## Exolio (21. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn der letzte Post schon paar Monate her ist:

 

Durch der Hobbit wurde ich wieder auf die HDR-Welt angefixxt. ^^

Nun war die Klasse für Schlappe 750 Punkte im Angebot und ich habe mal zugeschlagen.

 

Nur wieso wird mein Fortschritt im Anfangsgebiet nicht gespeichert ?

Habe jetzt schon 2x neu anfangen müssen.


----------

